# Found This



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

I found this as I was on Facebook http://www.tbdress.com/product/Beige-Bat-Sleeve-Wool-Collar-Lace-Up-Sweater-Cardigan-10978924.html I sure would love to make something like this, maybe not so intricate, but the idea is cool!

Carol


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Says cannot be found.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

I find a page written in Japanese.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

http://www.tbdress.com/product/Beige-Bat-Sleeve-Wool-Collar-Lace-Up-Sweater-Cardigan-10978924.html


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

No luck here either.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

http://www.tbdress.com/product/Beige-Bat-Sleeve-Wool-Collar-Lace-Up-Sweater-Cardigan-10978924.html

Here is the link I got.

Man I got to watch myself closer, sorry for the double post of the
same information.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

chickkie said:


> http://www.tbdress.com/product/Beige-Bat-Sleeve-Wool-Collar-Lace-Up-Sweater-Cardigan-10978924.html


Thanks Chickkie!


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

ADW55 said:


> http://www.tbdress.com/product/Beige-Bat-Sleeve-Wool-Collar-Lace-Up-Sweater-Cardigan-10978924.html
> 
> Here is the link I got.
> 
> ...


That's it. I don't know what I do wrong, but appreciate your help. I double posts all the time, my fingers are faster than my brain!!!!!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

for $30 ?????????that is cheap.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

The link in original post worked for me. You won't be able to make one for that price; but, since making it is half the fun, it could be done with a Ravelry free pattern and some Ice Smooth Fur for the trim.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

read down to the "complains"t. it says "It looks like a coat but is really a bolero"


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

cakes said:


> read down to the "complains"t. it says "It looks like a coat but is really a bolero"


Thank you. I wouldn't buy it, but it would be fun to make.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

Peggy Beryl said:


> The link in original post worked for me. You won't be able to make one for that price; but, since making it is half the fun, it could be done with a Ravelry free pattern and some Ice Smooth Fur for the trim.


Thank you! It's worth looking at on Raverly.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Kind of like an oversized shrug. I like it very much. Thanks


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

baileysmom said:


> I found this as I was on Facebook http://www.tbdress.com/product/Beige-Bat-Sleeve-Wool-Collar-Lace-Up-Sweater-Cardigan-10978924.html I sure would love to make something like this, maybe not so intricate, but the idea is cool!
> 
> Carol


Try this one  i posted it a while ago and I just love Dolman patterns !

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/grey-dolman-cardigan


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Lucille103 said:


> Try this one  i posted it a while ago and I just love Dolman patterns !
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/grey-dolman-cardigan


Really stunning!!!


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

Lucille103 said:


> Try this one  i posted it a while ago and I just love Dolman patterns !
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/grey-dolman-cardigan


Thank you, that is a beautiful cardigan. I figure if I start now, by the time Christmas 2017 rolls around, I MIGHT have it finished. I also love the Dolman sleeves. I an inexperienced, but probably could manage it, although it would take awhile. I like it almost more than the poncho I was going to knit. I'll take a closer look at the pattern. Thank you again, its beautiful.

Carol


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

baileysmom said:


> Thank you, that is a beautiful cardigan. I figure if I start now, by the time Christmas 2017 rolls around, I MIGHT have it finished. I also love the Dolman sleeves. I an inexperienced, but probably could manage it, although it would take awhile. I like it almost more than the poncho I was going to knit. I'll take a closer look at the pattern. Thank you again, its beautiful.
> 
> Carol


I am about to start it myself, after i finish putting all my things away from moving and i finish the afghan i am working on, it is knit in 2 main pieces and then the back ribbing is added on at the end to join the 2 main pieces, i am looking forward to making it! Just itching to get started!


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Lucille103 said:


> I am about to start it myself, after i finish putting all my things away from moving and i finish the afghan i am working on, it is knit in 2 main pieces and then the back ribbing is added on at the end to join the 2 main pieces, i am looking forward to making it! Just itching to get started!


I love looking forward to a project with some unusual construction or some other feature I have not previously tried. I am also concerned about the time required to complete this large an item.

Could you please add me to your "buddy list" and PM me occasionally letting me know of your progress? It could be helpful in my decision to start/forget. I will totally understand if you are unable to comply with this request.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> I love looking forward to a project with some unusual construction or some other feature I have not previously tried. I am also concerned about the time required to complete this large an item.
> 
> Could you please add me to your "buddy list" and PM me occasionally letting me know of your progress? It could be helpful in my decision to start/forget. I will totally understand if you are unable to comply with this request.


Ok i added you to my buddy list (didnt know it existed until now) i will let you know when i start and how i progress with it


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Lucille103 said:


> Ok i added you to my buddy list (didnt know it existed until now) i will let you know when i start and how i progress with it


Thank you, Lucille; I will look forward to your progress reports.


----------



## Dianne52 (May 28, 2013)

love it...but at $30, I would buy it!!


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

Worked for me


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

baileysmom said:


> I found this as I was on Facebook http://www.tbdress.com/product/Beige-Bat-Sleeve-Wool-Collar-Lace-Up-Sweater-Cardigan-10978924.html I sure would love to make something like this, maybe not so intricate, but the idea is cool!
> 
> Carol


baileysmom-The one in your post looks like a fancy turtleback shrug. Here's the link for one that's similar. My post if for the pattern on Annie's Attic. It's also available on Ralvery-called the Rimrock Cardigan. It's not a hard knit. I made one for my sister and will soon be making one for me. Denise http://www.anniescatalog.com/list.html?q=rimrock+cardigan&go.x=15&go.y=4


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

I found many similar patterns in the Lionbrand site. It is a typical turtleback jacket. All the patterns in the site are free.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Beautiful. if it only costs $28 I would buy it. You wouldn't be able to buy the yarn for that price.


----------



## Kamiller (Jan 16, 2014)

Lucille103 said:


> Try this one  i posted it a while ago and I just love Dolman patterns !
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/grey-dolman-cardigan


Oh I just love this. Thanks for the link.


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

I just saw this one on ravelry. Its a poncho, but I think you could easily split the front when you knit it or use steeking to make the front slit.


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/240661173812245434/


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

wow, $28. never mind knitting it, buy it. it's beautiful.


----------



## admayra (Jan 22, 2013)

Seems to be two long rectangles gathered at the back and sewn together on the side leaving a small openly for the cuffs


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

The prices are great, thank you!


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

Has anyone purchased an item from this site? Wonder where they are located and are they a reputable company? I would like to order that sweater/shrug.


----------



## a stitch or two (Oct 27, 2012)

I found this pattern you could adjust & put a fur collar on it
It is a paid pattern but is beautiful
http://www.sundayknits.com/chrysalis.html


----------

